# Shooting from Banks of Columbus



## Chipppy (Feb 16, 2017)

I recently stuck about 9 carp and a huge shad in Columbus off the island there are the river walk. I walked a bunch of the banks on Al side but didn't see anything. I shot over the bridge to the Columbus side and the stadium lights kicked on for the kayaker on the river walk island. I ended up shooting them right in the pool the lights shined on!!! Does anyone have any experience sticking fish on the lower Chattahoochee???


----------



## IrishSniper (Feb 18, 2017)

I used to bowfish down there all the time. I'd usually wait for a storm, then I'd go out two days afterwards. There's a large "pool" on the PC side right below where the old Eagle-Phenix dam used to be. I've shot a bunch of big gar that got trapped in it. I had to sell my rig last year to fix my truck, but I'm probly gonna be buying a speargun and trying my luck with that this spring. 
Good luck!


----------



## Chipppy (Mar 5, 2017)

IrishSniper said:


> I used to bowfish down there all the time. I'd usually wait for a storm, then I'd go out two days afterwards. There's a large "pool" on the PC side right below where the old Eagle-Phenix dam used to be. I've shot a bunch of big gar that got trapped in it. I had to sell my rig last year to fix my truck, but I'm probly gonna be buying a speargun and trying my luck with that this spring.
> Good luck!



If you ever want to get out there let me know mate!


----------

